# Bindings for Lib Tech T.Rice Pro C2BTX



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Malavitas or Cartels are basically the go tos. Check em out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

I've also heard good words about Unions: Force/Contact Pro. Any experience with such setup?


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I put a set of 2014 Union Factory bindings on my 2014 T.Rice Pro HP and I've also got a set of 2014 Union Contact Pros on my NS Proto HDX that I can mix and match depending on the day or mood. I personally like Union bindings especially the the aluminum heel cups and adjustability.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

What are your feelings on the Factorys? I was thinking of them for a Proto...


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to ride them just yet. I've only had one day on the snow thus far and rode the contact pros / NS Proto HDX combo that day. This weekend I'm heading over to Solden, Austria to do some off piste riding a few days with some buddies and I'm taking the Factory / Trice Pro HP to ride that, I can post some thoughts after I get back from that. I loved how my contact pros rode with my Proto HDX tho for playful days, the Factory's I have set in mind for aggressive riding


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you loved your Cartels, makes sense to the the non-EST Malavitas for your new T.Rice since it will more closely match the flex.


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks! I'd definitely try Malavitas, but there's one little concern. I liked the Cartels with my old Burton Motos, but when I "upgraded" to Salomons (I have wide feet and tried many brands), I didn't really test the binding fit and later found it wasn't all that great. The boot takes some pushing to fit in the heel cup. So I'm wondering if Burton bindings might all be a bit narrow for my boot.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

What size are your boots? I have 9.5 US for my boot and it fits nicely in a L Cartel. I know I'm suppose to be in M cartels but the L's felt better.


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

9.5 US Salomon Savage 2013, M Cartel EST 2012. Should have tried before. That's why I'm trying to get the bindings well before the season starts this time to have time for returns if it's a no fit.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You might have better luck with a L 2014 cartel like me because I have wide feet too. I also have the salomon dialogue wide boots and they fit into the large cartel nicely.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Now IPO. It is a great binding


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> Now IPO. It is a great binding


+1.
Put on the stiffest bushings and you'll be good to go.


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

With the Now IPO, most reviews I've read stress the awesome and different feel when carving. How do they act on jumps? I like to hit medium kickers and bumps, basically trying 1s and 3s off everything on my way. Would the IPO be a good choice for playfulness or is it all about speed and carving?


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

And sorry to be spamming my own thread here, but I'm also thinking about the 2013 Salomon Districts. They're heavily discounted now and it would eliminate any risk for boot-binding mismatch since I'm riding the same manufacturer's same year boot. Does anyone have experience with those?


----------



## dofman (Jan 17, 2011)

Go with the now ipo, you won't regret it !!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

salvarez said:


> And sorry to be spamming my own thread here, but I'm also thinking about the 2013 Salomon Districts. They're heavily discounted now and it would eliminate any risk for boot-binding mismatch since I'm riding the same manufacturer's same year boot. Does anyone have experience with those?


The District is more geared towards jibbing and park. Might want to look at the Holograms. The Hologram has a stiffer highback for heel toe response but still has that skate flex from tip to tail. I would go Mavita if your choosing Burton.


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

So, based on research and advice from this thread, I have shortlisted a few. For some, 2013 models are still available and heavily discounted, so that's also a factor.

Now IPO 2014
Union Atlas 2013, 2014
Union Contact Pro 2014
Rome 390 Boss 2013
Salomon Hologram 2013

Now comes the hard part


----------



## miklz (Sep 5, 2014)

*bindings for t.rice*

hey dude, how did you go with your bindings decision? what did you end up with, ive got the same problem now, looking for some bindings for my 161.5, ive got salomon synapse boots so im looking at some salomon defender bindings to compliment them, dont do park just off piste and groomers with the family so not worried about park capabilites - was looking at cartels too... should add that anyone who reads this and has some thought please feel free to add them... im probably going with a medium binding as im only a 9 in boots.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I had 2014 Union Contact Pros on my 2014 LT T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 last season and loved them, also rode a bit with a set of 2014 Union Factory's as well but preferred the contact pros. This season I'm picking up a set of 2015 Rome Katanas and NOW Drives for this board and a 2015 LT Skunk Ape HP 167w I'm picking up.


----------



## miklz (Sep 5, 2014)

i dunno bro, when i read jibbing and rails in a product description steer clear simply because I have no intention doing these things - my synapse are 7/10 in the stiffness rating, i thought it would be better to pair them with a stiffer binding


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Had FLUX DMCC's (Now called DM) on my T Rice 161.5, and it was a perfect match!!!!! 

If ya wanna spend a little less coin, go the SF's!!!!!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a pair of Flow NX2-RS's on my 157 and will soon be swapping in a pair of NX2-AT's. Sounds like you're set on a pair of traditional strap bindings so I'll leave those recommendations to the guys who ride them.


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

OP here. I ended up going with 2014 Union Atlas. No complaints so far.


----------

